# 2021 Pivot Trail 429 First Look and Review



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Could be 2021 bike of year. Debating whether to run Fox 36 up front. Beautiful.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Initial reviews seems to imply it’s pretty good, but not great. They seem to be missing the gushing they normally do. 

I have the new Switchblade and it’s the first longer travel bike that has me not wanting a shorter travel bike. If the Trail 429 is a mini Switchblade than they have a winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Agree. Seems like if you go with endure build it becomes a Trail 429 lunch ride. Need to s dig deeper here. Lighter, little more agile than switchblade perhaps All comes down to what/how you want to ride i guess


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks like it could be fun. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

natas1321 said:


> Looks like it could be fun.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


It's pretty incredible. I'll get one. Cheap model with carbon wheels should be less than $7k with some of the best-performing components available today.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! I detest all the long-low-slack sleds we have now. I just wish this had 8-10 mm more rear travel. Still, it may be a worthy successor to my Yeti SB4.5.


----------



## Captramrod01 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool to see my home trail system as the launch location. That bike is ideal for 90% of the trails there.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Flyer said:


> Very nice! I detest all the long-low-slack sleds we have now. I just wish this had 8-10 mm more rear travel. Still, it may be a worthy successor to my Yeti SB4.5.


This is a good one. So quick. Lots of options too with sizing, flip-chip and wheel sizes, headset cup.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Captramrod01 said:


> Cool to see my home trail system as the launch location. That bike is ideal for 90% of the trails there.


Maaan, I was ready for the sand but all I got was hero dirt.


----------



## joby (Jul 19, 2006)

Captramrod01 said:


> Cool to see my home trail system as the launch location. That bike is ideal for 90% of the trails there.


This bike is going to rip in Marin Co. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank goodness Pivot didn't go crazy with the seat angle. I hate these new 76-77+ angles. This could be my next bike.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice looking, solid bike but reach is 10-30mm too short for 2021.


----------



## dcp_nz (Apr 16, 2009)

Arrghh - ordered a Switchblade yesterday.
Grappling with whether this would be a better option for my riding - probably would be for 80% of the time but can't help wondering if I'd want more the other 20%.

Much being made of the lighter weight but new 429 @ 5.9 lbs medium w/ DPS (~220 gm/0.5lbs) vs Switchblade @ 5.7 lbs ( unspecified size, no shock). Doesn't seem at all significant especially if choosing the "Enduro" 429 build options. Could build a burly 429 or a light switchblade and they'd be about the same. 

Interesting in that video in the other thread both pivot guys said they'd choose 429 with DPS not DPX2 but unlike them I won't have another bike.

I've got to choose and I'm torn .


----------



## Hardrake (Apr 25, 2015)

This is a great bike! I'm curious to know if SuperBoost Plus 157 is increasing in popularity among bike manufacturers or decreasing? Anybody know for sure?


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

"The Pivot 429 starts off at a very reasonable $5599 and goes on with 13 higher price points." I think we live on different planets when $5600 for a 120mm entry level spec bike is considered reasonable.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

dcp_nz said:


> Arrghh - ordered a Switchblade yesterday.
> Grappling with whether this would be a better option for my riding - probably would be for 80% of the time but can't help wondering if I'd want more the other 20%.
> 
> Much being made of the lighter weight but new 429 @ 5.9 lbs medium w/ DPS (~220 gm/0.5lbs) vs Switchblade @ 5.7 lbs ( unspecified size, no shock). Doesn't seem at all significant especially if choosing the "Enduro" 429 build options. Could build a burly 429 or a light switchblade and they'd be about the same.
> ...


I'm exactly in your boat. Lol. Dunno. At first I was sold on 429 but this is really close. Debating whether I will appreciate a little burlier bike in long run. Not getting younger and tired of getting tossed around especially towards end of my rides when I'm F8cking exhausted. I'm building up a SB super light, All top notch components. If I even did go 429 I'd go Fox 36 endure build for sure, to your point, whats the point. Just stay with SB. Dunno..... What color SB you go with?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

skibum1 said:


> I'm exactly in your boat. Lol. Dunno. At first I was sold on 429 but this is really close. Debating whether I will appreciate a little burlier bike in long run. Not getting younger and tired of getting tossed around especially towards end of my rides when I'm F8cking exhausted. I'm building up a SB super light, All top notch components. If I even did go 429 I'd go Fox 36 endure build for sure, to your point, whats the point. Just stay with SB. Dunno..... What color SB you go with?


Don't stress over it. These bikes are sooo close in geo. Yes travel is different but the SB pedals so well. The head tube angles are so close too. Welcome the extra travel and know you choice is solid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

bogeydog said:


> Don't stress over it. These bikes are sooo close in geo. Yes travel is different but the SB pedals so well. The head tube angles are so close too. Welcome the extra travel and know you choice is solid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


??


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Hardrake said:


> This is a great bike! I'm curious to know if SuperBoost Plus 157 is increasing in popularity among bike manufacturers or decreasing? Anybody know for sure?


Pivot is the originator of superboost. Seeing it adopted with a few more brands here and there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcp_nz (Apr 16, 2009)

skibum1 said:


> What color SB you go with?


Went with Mojave on the SB.
If I switch to 429 I'd be happy with either silver or blue - based solely on internet images they both look good to me .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumbomargs (May 26, 2009)

“If you were going to do a 24-hour race like the Breck Epic,” — we all miss Epic Rides 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo, but it’s not the same as the Breck Epic multi day stage race.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Our top recommendation would be the $5599 XT and SLX build, mated with the $1300 carbon wheels for $6999.


Except the carbon wheels upgrade is not an option for that build (only the highest priced builds give you the carbon wheels as an option).


----------



## MTB-Camper (Dec 16, 2020)

Flyer said:


> Very nice! I detest all the long-low-slack sleds we have now. I just wish this had 8-10 mm more rear travel. Still, it may be a worthy successor to my Yeti SB4.5.


 Then look at the Switchblade, same GEO, a little more beef on the frame but the T429E and the SB are within a pound of each other as the only differentiator is the frame and as I said is less than a pound.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

chomxxo said:


> Nice looking, solid bike but reach is 10-30mm too short for 2021.


455 mm reach for a trail bike is long these days. And if that's still not enough, just go for the next size up. Pretty similar standover so really can go between sizes depending on the reach you want.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

A. Rider said:


> Except the carbon wheels upgrade is not an option for that build (only the highest priced builds give you the carbon wheels as an option).


i see, i see... they need to make an exception. .

Otherwise, I have a lot of carbon wheels here. My favorite is the 1200 gram Bontrager ones with 30mm wide internal rims.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

datasurfer said:


> "The Pivot 429 starts off at a very reasonable $5599 and goes on with 13 higher price points." I think we live on different planets when $5600 for a 120mm entry level spec bike is considered reasonable.


Good point. Pivot is a premier brand though. It was high-end a decade ago and they've elevated their status, quality and engineering in the last few years. So much attention to engineering and detail. They're like Porche.

So.... it's like an affordable Porsche. Not for everyone but definitely a planet and market for it. The $5599 429 will have the same frame as the $13k one and that is cool.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

dcp_nz said:


> Arrghh - ordered a Switchblade yesterday.
> Grappling with whether this would be a better option for my riding - probably would be for 80% of the time but can't help wondering if I'd want more the other 20%.
> 
> Much being made of the lighter weight but new 429 @ 5.9 lbs medium w/ DPS (~220 gm/0.5lbs) vs Switchblade @ 5.7 lbs ( unspecified size, no shock). Doesn't seem at all significant especially if choosing the "Enduro" 429 build options. Could build a burly 429 or a light switchblade and they'd be about the same.
> ...


I was a Switchblade owner for many years. I would definitely opt for this one.

The biggest variable is your local terrain. How tame or gnarly is it and what bike will allow you the have the most fun and cover more ground. I live in Norcal and we just have loamy, bermed forests and boring singletrack and big climbs.

The other variable is what are your other bikes? And finally for cool/timeliness factor, the new aggressive Trail Bikes are the most exciting this year i think.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Good point. Pivot is a premier brand though. It was high-end a decade ago and they've elevated their status, quality and engineering in the last few years. So much attention to engineering and detail. They're like Porche.
> 
> So.... it's like an affordable Porsche. Not for everyone but definitely a planet and market for it. The $5599 429 will have the same frame as the $13k one and that is cool.


Nobody's getting the affordable Porsche option though until October or November, according to my LBS. The lowest priced option available now is the Pro XT/XTR build for $6699. And there's no frame only option listed on the Pivot website for this version either.


----------



## dcp_nz (Apr 16, 2009)

So to summarize comments so far:
Long low sleds suck but the reach on this is too short, 76 deg seat angle sucks but 75.5 on this is great, this mid travel bike doesn't have enough travel, too expensive but needs add on carbon wheels.
Got it .
Someone ought to let Pivot know they've got it all wrong.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TazMini said:


> Pivot is the originator of superboost. Seeing it adopted with a few more brands here and there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you mean getting a hub maker to move the flanges out then yes, otherwise 157 spacing has been around a while.


----------



## OllaDriver (Jan 7, 2021)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I was a Switchblade owner for many years. I would definitely opt for this one.
> 
> The biggest variable is your local terrain. How tame or gnarly is it and what bike will allow you the have the most fun and cover more ground. I live in Norcal and we just have loamy, bermed forests and boring singletrack and big climbs.


Francis did you get a chance to demo the Enduro build on the new Trail 429?

This bike is definitely on my radar. For a $300 difference you get the Fox 36 140mm w/GRIP2 and Fox DPX2. For the rocky trails in my area (Chico) it seems like a worthy upgrade.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

A. Rider said:


> Nobody's getting the affordable Porsche option though until October or November, according to my LBS. The lowest priced option available now is the Pro XT/XTR build for $6699. And there's no frame only option listed on the Pivot website for this version either.


Oh no, oh no. What am I gonna do in the meantime? Maybe I'll pull the 'test bike' strings and get that build early.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

OllaDriver said:


> Francis did you get a chance to demo the Enduro build on the new Trail 429?
> 
> This bike is definitely on my radar. For a $300 difference you get the Fox 36 140mm w/GRIP2 and Fox DPX2. For the rocky trails in my area (Chico) it seems like a worthy upgrade.


I didn't get to try that but that would definitely be amazing in rocky terrain. Main concern would be the seat angle as it's 75.5 degrees (on the slack side). Pushing the front to 140mm will make the seat angle slacker. Perhaps 74 degrees. Would be a concern for taller riders with long legs and long seatpost exposed.


----------



## Hardrake (Apr 25, 2015)

I think the carbon wheels option is the way to go. When I bought my Switchblade a few months ago, I got the carbon wheel upgrade for $1300. Those same DT Swiss carbon wheels were going for $1900 retail. This means you save $600 buying them as a Pivot upgrade. In my opinion, that’s worth charging the credit card for it, even if you don’t have the money.


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Hardrake said:


> I think the carbon wheels option is the way to go. When I bought my Switchblade a few months ago, I got the carbon wheel upgrade for $1300. Those same DT Swiss carbon wheels were going for $1900 retail. This means you save $600 buying them as a Pivot upgrade. In my opinion, that's worth charging the credit card for it, even if you don't have the money.


Not sure that math works. You're not factoring in the stock alloy set, which you wouldn't be receiving that likely retail for around $886 (dt Xm 1700)


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

itsky said:


> Not sure that math works. You're not factoring in the stock alloy set, which you wouldn't be receiving that likely retail for around $886 (dt Xm 1700)


True, they don't deduct the alloy wheels from the build cost if you get the carbon wheels. So it's like paying $1300 more plus $886, or $2186 for those carbon wheels.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I didn't get to try that but that would definitely be amazing in rocky terrain. Main concern would be the seat angle as it's 75.5 degrees (on the slack side). Pushing the front to 140mm will make the seat angle slacker. Perhaps 74 degrees. Would be a concern for taller riders with long legs and long seatpost exposed.


The Pivot website says "The Enduro build slackens the HTA and STA by 0.5 degrees". Besides, you could easily reduce the travel of the Fox 36 if that was a concern.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

I think if you go Enduro build here your basically getting a Switchblade light. Slightly lighter frame, little more manageable if your more trail/XC riding. Again, depends on trails you ride. Both bikes are great but for a slightly lighter, more agile ride, 429 Enduro build could be home run here for me. Call it a Trail 429 Lunch Ride.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd consider the Epic EVO the new standard and it still has 5mm more. That seems trivial, but that's the 120mm version due to the angling up of the fork. The standard 100mm Epic has 10mm more reach, and it's not the most extreme, just the new standard. Pivot is behind the times on this--frankly reach is the most important fit measurement--the shorter the reach, the longer you'll need your stem to be, which is now recognized by bike makers as a useless appendage.

Besides that, who asked for Super Boost on a short travel trail bike?



Francis Cebedo said:


> 455 mm reach for a trail bike is long these days. And if that's still not enough, just go for the next size up. Pretty similar standover so really can go between sizes depending on the reach you want.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

Francis Cebedo said:
"455 mm reach for a trail bike is long these days. And if that's still not enough, just go for the next size up. Pretty similar standover so really can go between sizes depending on the reach you want."



chomxxo said:


> I'd consider the Epic EVO the new standard and it still has 5mm more. That seems trivial, but that's the 120mm version due to the angling up of the fork. The standard 100mm Epic has 10mm more reach, and it's not the most extreme, just the new standard. Pivot is behind the times on this--frankly reach is the most important fit measurement--the shorter the reach, the longer you'll need your stem to be, which is now recognized by bike makers as a useless appendage.


The V3 Trail 429 "lower" setting of the medium size has a reach of 455mm, but its "low" setting is 460mm, same as the large Epic Evo.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

For reasons of personal preference, some of which I can’t yet fully explain rationally, I love the Evil a little more than the others. But when I set aside personal preference and look at these bikes objectively, the Trail 429’s overall performance makes it the best choice for most riders. It is very light, climbs fast, and descends with aplomb. The other bikes do also, but the Pivot raises the bar for overall performance—particularly climbing and on rolling trails—without any tradeoff on the descents. It’s sharp and precise when it needs to be, playful and forgiving when you want it to be. This bike is a wonder. -Bicycling Magazine


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

skibum1 said:


> For reasons of personal preference, some of which I can't yet fully explain rationally, I love the Evil a little more than the others. But when I set aside personal preference and look at these bikes objectively, the Trail 429's overall performance makes it the best choice for most riders. It is very light, climbs fast, and descends with aplomb. The other bikes do also, but the Pivot raises the bar for overall performance-particularly climbing and on rolling trails-without any tradeoff on the descents. It's sharp and precise when it needs to be, playful and forgiving when you want it to be. This bike is a wonder.


You've already demoed one?


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Bicycling Magazine article. My LBS received 1 429 on Friday and I checked it out yesterday at the shop. Its really REALLY good. If you go Enduro Build the bike is a Switchblade Light. I ordered mine yesterday afternoon, Enduro Build. Should arrive end March early April.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Any of you have the new 429? Comparison? Quality? Quirks? What do you think about the upgraded wheels? Spokes, hub, rim, nipples quality weight? Would you have wheels built or build your own, to get a much better less expensive pair?
thanks


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Tested 429 regular and enduro few times. It’s a Blade light. Just depends on what one wants out of a bike. I did hour loop on both 429 then Blade. Me personally ordered blade and building it up as light as possible for what I want out of a bike. I found 429 in chunky sections I felt the hits a lot more than. The blade. Thinner frame, tubes etc. it’s just a lighter bike. They both overlap in many ways. As I get older I wanted a bike that could handle the chop just a little bit more. Finally not sure if I will but you can run coil shock on blade. 429 can’t.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

skibum1 said:


> Tested 429 regular and enduro few times. It's a Blade light. Just depends on what one wants out of a bike. I did hour loop on both 429 then Blade. Me personally ordered blade and building it up as light as possible for what I want out of a bike. I found 429 in chunky sections I felt the hits a lot more than. The blade. Thinner frame, tubes etc. it's just a lighter bike. They both overlap in many ways. As I get older I wanted a bike that could handle the chop just a little bit more. Finally not sure if I will but you can run coil shock on blade. 429 can't.


Back when you said you ordered your SB, the new 429 wasn't out yet.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

You are correct. My blade has been on order for few months now. Waiting on one more component which is in transit thank god and build will finalize. When new 429 released about month ago I tested the regular and enduro build then jumped on shops blade they had as demo to compare. Was very intrigued when pivot released the 429 seeing the similarities. Stuck with my original blade build. Point?


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

What say those that have bought the drill 429 and the switchblade and had mini mini rides on them? Plus and minus? Anything you think he would do differently or change on the bikes? Comparison to other bikes?


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

I find my Blade to handle rough chop better than a 429. Slightly thicker tubing. Own pers pref.


----------

